# Kyokoshin - V1, Andy Hug, Training



## Zero (Feb 21, 2014)

Here's a nice watch that someone uploaded to youtube:






Lovely sweep work at 30:18

Ossu!!


----------



## MilkManX (Mar 24, 2014)

Andy Hug was a great fighter! Osu!


----------

